# Limpando a casa

## hackwiz

Meu problema eh o seguinte, eu possuo uma maquina AMD Turion 64 bits e existem diversos pacotes que estao mascarados, indisponiveis e etc. Eu sou meio doido da cabeca e gosto de ter a distro sempre com as ultimas versoes e coloquei no make.conf ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" para assim poder colocar todas as ultimas novidades.

Pois bem, ralei um bocado para atualizar toda a distro e aproveitei e instalei o programa chamado kuroo (gui para o portage). Quando abri o kuroo vi que ainda estava instalado o KDE 3.4.3 e o KDE 3.5.1 e varios outros pacotes "duplicados", eu gostaria de possuir apenas UMA versao de cada pacotes e gostaria de saber qual a melhor maneira de fazer essa limpeza na casa pois meu gentoo esta ocupando 14 GB  :Smile: 

Vi algumas coisas relacionadas a esse assunto, como usar o eclean* entre outros. Alguem pode me ajudar a escolher o melhor caminho a deixar minha distro mais enxuta?

----------

## MetalGod

sim os kde's estao sloted por isso podes usar o equery para ver os pacotes do kde 3.4.x instalados e remover sem problemas usando o emerge -C ...

----------

## hackwiz

E para os demais pacotes, procedo da mesma maneira? Nao é apenas o KDE que esta duplicado, apenas coloquei ele pois me veio primeiro na cabeca.

----------

## gesiel

te adimiro... vc é um cara corajoso... eu não faria o que vc fez (~amd64 para todo o sistema), mas vc é um desbravador.

Meu filho (outro corajoso) tb fez isto no micro dele (~x86 para todo o sistema) e instalou o que queria... o problema foi quando 15 dias depois eu mandei atualizar o sistema (emerge --sync && emerge --update --deep world).

Deu uma porção de incompatibilidades... ai eu fazia umerge do pacote incompatível e prosseguia a compilação... só que isto chegou ao ponto do insuportável... muitas horas de trabalho depois cheguei a uma conclusão: nada dava certo até o fim sem ter que vigiar a compilação e caçar pacotes!!!

Solução: mkreiserfs /dev/hda3 (ou seja, formatar a partição e começar novamente)

Mas, o que seria do mundo se não fossem os corajosos, os desbravadores?  :Smile: 

----------

## MetalGod

a keyword ~arch e' a keyword de testing e isso significa que as coisas podem correr mal. Eu uso ~amd64 por questoes de teste com alguns pacotes unmasked sem problemas.   :Cool: 

----------

## gesiel

como vc disse, "para alguns pacotes", eu tb uso, por exemplo, o firefox na árvore estável está na versão 1.0.7 e na árvore testing está 1.5.0.1... uso ele na boa... mas colocar todo o sistema na árvore testing é um risco que eu não aconselho pra ninguém, inclusive pq já "fui envolvido" num episódio mal sucedido...

----------

## MetalGod

bem nao deves ter assim tantos problemas... so tens que ter mais atençao ao que usas e dar um pouco de tempo ah administraçao do sistema.

----------

## hackwiz

Ate agora nao tive problemas, alias, alguns poucos problemas de compilacao, mas NADA que uma simples pesquisa no google ou lendo a mensagem de erro nao resolva.

----------

## Kuartzer

Bem, eu só venho mandar mais lenha pa fogueira...

Uso ~x86 global e nunca tive problemas de maior... por vezes apanho um ou outro ebuild que da erro a compilar mas caso compile não tenho tido problemas.

Esta instalação já vai quase com 1 ano, antes tinha tb gentoo mas ia selecionando o q queria testing e stable, quando formatei coloquei  ~x86 no make.conf logo na instalação e  ainda não mudei  :Wink: ...

just my 2 cents....

PS: E tb tenho alguns hard masked a bombar como o xorg 7 que tb compilaram smooth e sem stress....

----------

## MetalGod

xorg ficou hoje unmasked   :Wink: 

----------

## greboide

e vale a pena dar um upgrade no xorg? quais as vantagens? eu ja tentei tbm dar uma desmascarada no sistema com ~amd64 no make.conf mas tava dando muitos problemas e preferi descontinuar o uso ja que eu so estou no linux faz uns 4 meses e acho que ainda eh cedo pra esse tipo de postura:)

----------

## greboide

da uma lida nesse post aqui talvez seja o q esta procurando, eh um script que apaga os pacotes mais antigos de cada versao https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=3011&highlight=cleandistfiles

----------

